# trying to set up home theater plz help!



## satcom420 (Apr 17, 2009)

I have a Bose lifestyle 48 series surround sound system and a hitachi cp-x300 projecor and a ps3. What i am trying to do is hook up the projector to the bose system so i can get the bose system menu to show up on there but i cant get it. i can hook the ps3 to the bose and projector as a aux unit.. the sound works but i can change any of sound settings. i am wondering if anyone can tell me how to have it rigged so where the ps3 runs through the bose and the bose will run the projector... kinda making the projector the deafault tv if that is possible and another thing when the ps3 is ran just through the projector i can recieve 720 and 1080 resolution but when it runs through the bose it only gives me 480..please if anyone out there smart enough how to rig all this **** up to were it works good please let me know thanks!
satcom420


----------



## henrykemp1 (Apr 21, 2009)

There are lots article on the net which provide a complete guidance.


----------

